# Terms of Endearment (for a girl)



## TJN23

Hola a todos,

Si estuviérais saliendo con tu novia (chicas por favor imaginaos que sois chicos) durante muy poco tiempo cuales palabras se le podrían decir sin paracer muy fuerte....

por ejemplo, siempre le digo "guapa" o "guapetona"

mi pregunta es...son las siguientes palabras muy fuertes? es que en inglés no tenemos estas traducciones literales:
"corazon"
"cielo"
"sol"
"preciosa"

todavia no nos decimos "te quiero" pero quiero expresarme mejor con ella, pero de momento no quiero parecer super romantico sabes?  ya me lo explicaréis...

thanks in advance,

Tim


----------



## alc112

te refieres a fuertes como diciendo si son malas palabras (dirty words)?
esas palabras no son malas, son tiernas.
Usalas tranquilamente
Te digo otra palabra más para q le digas:  Bombon
espero que q te sea util


----------



## mariag

Hola! Soy de Argentina, así que te puedo dar sólo mi punto de vista, no sé de dónde es la chica.... 
Voy una por una:
"corazón": a mi personalmente no me gusta, pero es mi opinión... además, creo que si todavía no se dicen te quiero, es fuerte...
"cielo": idem anterior
"sol": idem, aunque por ahí no suena tan fuerte.
"preciosa": me parece la mejor de todas, pero tampoco me gusta (JA! Qué complicada!... no?)

Un opción que me gusta mucho para cuando todavía la cosa no es muy seria es "bombón" y sus variantes (Bombonazo, por ejemplo...). Pero no sé si eso no es muy argentino.... Acá también decimos "negra" o "negrita", que es cariñoso. Todo depende del lugar de donde sea tu chica.
Espero haberte ayudado!!
Igual, acordate que lo que importa es lo que salga de adentro!! Decile lo que tengas ganas y lo que sientas!


----------



## belén

A mi me gustan:
Cariñito/Cariño
Cosita


----------



## funnydeal

A mi me gustan:

princesa, mi amor, mi cielo, preciosa

wow, creo que mejor me detengo


----------



## Learning

Yo soy de España y todas me suenan bien


----------



## mariag

cosita me encantó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! esa es muuuuuy buena...


----------



## TJN23

pues soy gringo (o yanki como dicen en españa) y estoy de beca en España...asi que la chica es española...estoy totalmente pillado por ella!

asi que, para los españoles, éstas quedan bien:

cariño
cariñito
princesa
preciosa (ya la he usado!)
bombón (está bien para españa?)
corazón
cielo
sol

otra pregunta, cual es mejor: "eres un sol/cielo" o "hola cielo/sol"

Thanks in advance!


----------



## weird

Me encantan todas las palabras, son muy cariñosas y no tan comprometedoras como te quiero.

Yo le diría,  Hola cielo. Y cuando ella me dijera algo gracioso o bonito, le diría mientras se me cae la baba ¡eres un sol!


----------



## TJN23

vale!

que quiere decir *mientras se me cae la baba* ?


----------



## weird

caérsele a alguien la baba~. (saliva espesa)
 1. fr. coloq. U. para dar a entender, o que es bobo, o *que experimenta gran complacencia viendo u oyendo cosa que le sea grata. * 

Es figurativo, aunque, cuando estás enamorado se te queda la boca abierta con cualquier cosita que te dice la otra persona, por lo tanto puede que *se te caiga la baba de verdad*


----------



## Tormenta

weird said:
			
		

> caérsele a alguien la baba~. (saliva espesa)
> 1. fr. coloq. U. para dar a entender, o que es bobo, o *que experimenta gran complacencia viendo u oyendo cosa que le sea grata. *
> 
> Es figurativo, aunque, cuando estás enamorado se te queda la boca abierta con cualquier cosita que te dice la otra persona, por lo tanto puede que *se te caiga la baba de verdad*




Personalmente me gustan:
Preciosa, sol (eres un sol), cariño y  muñeca.  Sin babas, porfa, pero con los ojitos del gatito de Shrek (digo, si no es mucho pedir)


----------



## belén

¿¿Así Tormenta???


¡¡Estoy enamorada de este bicho!!!!


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> ¿¿Así Tormenta???
> 
> 
> ¡¡Estoy enamorada de este bicho!!!!







Awwwwww, así tal cual


----------



## TJN23

you guys are funny....ok ok so i am in love


----------



## Mango

I'd like to give a very new girlfriend a term of endearment in Spanish.  Can you make a suggestion of terms that are acceptable and that wouldn't be construed as somewhat offensive or demeaning.( i.e. Babe).

On that note, I only have one that may or may not be acceptable:
"Muneca"


----------



## GiggLiden

*muñeca* _f_ 
*1* _(juguete)_ doll

Does that work in the Spanish-speaking community?

How about ... linda? Preciosa? Are they permissible?


----------



## Yael

It doesnt sound offensive.... And whatever it is, if you make it tiny it always sounds cuter: muñequita
You could also say preciosa, mi chiquita, mi cielo....... if you say mi before, it could be almost anything!!!


----------



## deserthaze06

I'm not a native, but from songs and stuff I've heard:
Mi amada, Mi cariño, Mi tesoro, Mi querido.
Cariño, I guess is very popular in Latin Spanish.


----------



## Yael

they're all very good, but he said she's a very new girlfriend, and those are somewhat too much.
Cariño sounds old, young people wouldnt call their boy/girlfriend that (at least in Argentina).


----------



## deserthaze06

Thanks for correcting me.  I was just kind of throwing ideas out there.


----------



## Mango

I like some of the terms you've mentioned but none have really moved me.  Any other ideas?  Though, I do like "preciosa".


----------



## zarzuela

Preciosa and hermosa should work fine.


----------



## Yael

mmmmm here in Argentina it's quite common to call your boy/girlfriend bichito or bichita (little bug). It sounds very cute. But I dont know about other parts, maybe it sounds awful somewhere else. It does mean bug after all!!!
I'll try to think of other terms and let you know


----------



## Yael

Dulce is also very common. Or mi dulce.


----------



## Mango

update:  I went with "Preciosa".  I hope it's not "too much" endearment.  But so far so good.


----------



## acampbell

I'm looking for some spanish words (terms of endearment) that a man would call his "girl".   i.e. honey, baby, etc except I'm looking for them in spanish.  


Thanks.


----------



## Eva Maria

acampbell said:


> I'm looking for some spanish words (terms of endearment) that a man would call his "girl".  i.e. honey, baby, etc except I'm looking for them in spanish.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

Welcome to the forum!

Here are some: cariño, amor, mi amor, tesoro, mi tesoro, mi reina,...

She'll love them

EM


----------



## ruru2006

mi vida, mi cielo, cielito, mi muñequita,...


----------



## Marvian

Here are some others: cari (short for cariño), corazón, chula, bombón, neni...


----------



## acampbell

Thanks!  

This one:  mi muñequita  -- what does it mean?

Actually, I'm asking this not because I'm looking for something to call someone ... it's what I'm being called by someone.

~Anna


----------



## Mirlo

acampbell said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This one: mi muñequita -- what does it mean?
> 
> Actually, I'm asking this not because I'm looking for something to call someone ... it's what I'm being called by someone.
> 
> ~Anna


 
*"My little doll"* "muñequita is the diminutive of "muñeca"=doll

Saludos,


----------



## Eva Maria

acampbell said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This one: mi muñequita -- what does it mean?
> 
> Actually, I'm asking this not because I'm looking for something to call someone ... it's what I'm being called by someone.
> 
> ~Anna


 

Ah,Anna!!!

Then:

Cariño = My dear, darling

Amor, Mi amor = My love, Sweetheart, Sweetie

Tesoro, Mi tesoro = My treasure

Preciosa = My lovely

Muñequita = My doll

Mi reina = My queen

Nena = Baby, babe

Now choose!

Eva Maria


----------



## SaritaSarang

My favorite, " amorcito".


----------



## Eva Maria

acampbell said:


> I'm looking for some spanish words (terms of endearment) that a man would call his "girl".  i.e. honey, baby, etc except I'm looking for them in spanish.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 

They forgot to translate you these:

Mi cielo = My heaven

Mi vida = My life

Corazón, Mi corazón = My heart


EM


----------



## acampbell

Would "mamacita" be considered a endearing term?


----------



## Mirlo

acampbell said:


> Would "mamacita" be considered a endearing term?


 
Of course!!!


----------



## lapachis8

Hi,
If a Mexican man tells you mamacita, you could feel either complimented or offended for being considered a piece of meat.
It´s up to you to decide and it also depends on the tone, the intention, etc. If it´s that you get on a chat, you are wasting your time.
cheers


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Alguien ha recordado 'encanto'?


----------



## ricardocordero

Would "mamacita" be considered a endearing term?

Here in Peru, mamacita could mean:

"dear"  ,    "hot looking girl /hottie" , "cutie"


----------



## Mirlo

ricardocordero said:


> Would "mamacita" be considered a endearing term?
> 
> Here in Peru, mamacita could mean:
> 
> "dear" , "hot looking girl /hottie" , "cutie"


 
That's what I though, I did not know that could be offensive also


----------



## lapachis8

Mirlo said:


> That's what I though, I did not know that could be offensive also


 
I respect your point of view but I don´t agree with it.
Macho, sexist words, specially in the Spanish speaking world are not considered offensive, although they ARE. 
I believe it´s up to the one who gets it to decide. 
As I said, depending on the tone, context, etc., it can be "a term of endearment" or a very offensive way to regard a woman, but it is still a very sexist and macho term. 
It´s like telling a black person not to be offended when called "negrito" in Spanish because it is a "term of enderament", it might be said with affection, but the term is still racist. The same happens with "mamacita" it´s macho and sexist.
cheers


----------



## SaritaSarang

It all depends on context, how you use it.  
If a girl is walking down the street and a bunch of hispanics shout out " mamacita!!" , that offends some girls.   Ive had the same experience while in Spain, men would say stuff like " guapas!, etc.." to me and my friend, she would always get so angry, it offended her, but I just take it as a compliment.  
On the other hand if it is your boyfriend/spouse calling you mamacita, 
I don't see how someone could get offended at that.


----------



## acampbell

OP here...

"mamacita" is being said as kind of a nickname, I believe.  The tone is not offensive, as a matter of fact, the tone is kind of compelling.  And, yes, it is from a Mexican guy.


----------



## lapachis8

acampbell said:


> Would "mamacita" be considered a endearing term?


 
It aaaaaaaaaall depends on the context and circumstance. It´s up to you to decide. You would be better off asking your friend directly what he meant by "mamacita".
cheers


----------



## bishikory

I agree with lapachis. As a teenager you may call someone that and would probably be acceptable. As an adult --and a professional-- you wouldn't call a girl that and expect it to be considered acceptable.


----------



## Reload

I agree with lapachis, it depends the context and I add one more point of wiew. It depends the kind of girl too. Here in Dominican Republic some kinds of girls hate that to be called MAMASOTA or MAMASITA or MAMI.
Some other gilrs could feel it like a compliment like saritasarang told.
Generally most people here thinks that this is offensive.
Regards,
Julio C.


----------



## Rose2001

- *¡*Sie'ntate como las personas decentes, nena! 
- Entonces, aprenderé de ti, _¿_verdad, guapa?
 
- Sit like respectable people, sweetie!
- What, I'll learn that from you, will I, missy?
 
Any suggestions for 'guapa' or 'nena' appreciated!!


----------



## Albatros99

girl for nena and love for guapa.


----------



## SydLexia

I think I see sarcasm here so maybe "darling" for "guapa", something that can be said with a bit of a twist.

syd


----------



## Rose2001

Yes, I was trying to find something a bit sarcastic.  Difficult!  Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## Chris K

"Honey" is another possibility. Or "Hon'" or "Darlin'."


----------



## SydLexia

"So, I'll be learning that from you, then?"

or, ".., sweetness"

syd


----------



## alemanes.rule

pues tengo una pregunta
solamente dicen "corazon" los chicos a las chicas o que? lo pueden decir todos?
graciass


----------



## Omada

Yo creo que con este tipo de expresiones es fácil confundirse con la intensidad que se desea expresar según el momento, por ejemplo, al no salir de forma natural, y por otro lado también es fácil no acertar con los gustos de la interesada (como queda claro en el mensaje de Mariag), porque algo puede resultar demasiado cursi o empalagoso, por ejemplo... es algo muy personal. Yo particularmente prefiero que me diga algo en su propio idioma, que se siente más natural y auténtico, y a la hora de usar alguna de las expresiones que ya han mencionado le preguntaría a ella directamente si le gusta que la llamen así o asá. Es la única manera de saber la expresión acertada.


----------



## Uriel-

He salido con unos mexicanos/hispanos y me han dicho corazón, corazoncito, amor, bella, guapa, preciosa, hermosura de mujer, mamacita, mi reina, etc.  Solo uno me dijo nena; casi nunca oigo esa palabra.  Sí, puedes usar amor y corazón con los hombres.


----------

